# Port Hacking - 19 Oct 07 - nighttime



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Anyone interested in giving the flats on a rising tide a go at Port Hacking tonight?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

daughters birthday dinner tonight so no can do. I'm keen for an early session tomorrow or sunday though...


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

tomorrow morning might be a goer - I just have to figure a way to break the news to the wife without initiating divorce proceedings. What time would suit you Davey?

My sister is coming up from Canberra tomorrow at around 4pm, so realistically I would really need to be off the water by 2pm. I can make it as early as you like.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mate - i cant commit to anything at the moment. its my daughters birthday party tomorrow and plenty to do around the house before that happens, but I may be able to sneak out early (5.30ish) for a couple of hours..

seabreeze showing a southerly is due to come up overnight to around 18-20 knots easing throughout the morning


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Well spotted Davey - I hadn't thought to check seabreeze. Will definitely give this one a miss as don't tend to enjoy fishing in 20 knot winds.

Put me down for a raincheck though.


----------

